# Interface DMX et logiciel pour mac / controle lumiére



## kaos (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour ,


y aurait il un kit interface usb DMX et un logiciel a prix abordable pour mac ?

Je ne trouve que des kit's à 100 euros pour pc 


j'ai trouvé ça mais c'est trop cher pour moi http://www.lanbox.com/products/

si vous avez des solutions , merci


----------



## efk (9 Novembre 2011)

Dans le cas où les recherches de produits inférieurs à 100 Euros on été infructueuses, il y a ceci : www.sweetlight-controller.com
C'est un logiciel de lumière natif sur Mac, et il est développé en France.


----------



## kaos (10 Novembre 2011)

oh merci mec !!! je regarde ça de suite


----------

